# Looking for Lake cx237, Bont Vaypor +, S-Works S6 owners



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello to all
I have to buy a new pair of cycling shoes, unfortunately I have very wide feet and poor foot circulation, so I need wide and well-ventilated shoes with a lot of volume in toe box.
I've DMT R1 (44), but it's very very hot, the ventilation system lack's (but the heel fit it’s good) ....
Also I've Sidi Genius 5 Mega, more volume on the toe box, more ventilation, but closing system it's not the best and the upper is not very soft and aging is further hardened.
Reading here and there it seems to me that the Lake CX237, Bont Vaypor + and maybe S-Works S6 might be my case.
Unfortunately, these shoes are not in the shops in my area and I should buy them online.
Since it's expensive shoes, before making a wrong purchase, I'd like to have your little help.
Is there any owner of these shoes, size 44.5 wide or similar? 
I would like to ask them a courtesy, could you make the shape of the insole? With some reference to the measurements in inch or cm? (See example)
I would be useful to understand if the shoes in question can fit my feet.
I would also appreciate a few comments on ventilation / breathability and space in the toe box and any problems encountered with these shoes

Many thanks in advance.


PS:
In the attached image you can see the shape of the DMT R1 insole (size 44), which are a bit narrow at metatarsus and very narrow and poor volume in the toe box.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

You know most internet places take returns right?

I have the Mountain bike version of the CX 237 which is exactly the same except for the walking pad and cleat holes and while they are great shoes they are not a good choice for someone seeking great ventilation. 

Just out of curiosity what's the connection between poor circulation and wanting ventilation? I would think the opposite unless you never ride in lower temps.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you for the answer.
I was afraid that the cx237 was not as good as ventilation.

Poor circulation and hot temperatures are a terrible conjunction to my feet, when temperatures approach 30°C I feel a lot of pain. 
I have found that with cool temperatures the problem is mild and bearable, but with the rise of the tempereature sometimes I'm forced to stop to take off my shoes.
Then I also made the mistake of buying black shoes and when the sunlight hits them they become an oven.

I went to one of the most reputable biomechanics in the area that, as a first step, corrected my position so as to facilitate tibial/tarsal mobility so as to favor blood circulation, this has allowed a slight improvement.

So I need to find a shoe that has the following features:
- Wide fit
- wide toe box
- toe box with a lot of volume
- good ventilation and breathability

I'm doing some research on the web, but I can not find any information about S-Works S6 measurements and what differences there are between the normal size and the wide size.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I see. In that case you probably want to also insure you get thin and breathable socks. Socks can make a big difference from one to the other in this respect.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree, I always wear first quality socks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rone69 said:


> I agree, I always wear first quality socks.


"First quality" means nothing, less than nothing.

What was said was to wear thin and breathable socks. 

As in very thin, as in you can see your toes and feet through them. As in a very light mesh upper, not a traditional type of sock. From your toes up to the cuff it should be nothing but a fine mesh. 

Again, using typical construction socks, even if you call them "first quality" could be your problem. They need to be extremely light and breathable.

That aside, what shops do carry that you have yet to mention is Shimano. Shimano shoes fit all of your characteristics but are not on your list. Try them.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

For me the first quality means to possess the specifications you have listed  (Castelli, Alè, Assos)

I know Shimano makes wide size, but I think they have poor volume at toe box, and in any case there is always the problem of the hard-to-find in stores of wide size:mad2:.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rone69 said:


> For me the first quality means to possess the specifications you have listed  (Castelli, Alè, Assos)
> 
> I know Shimano makes wide size, but I think they have poor volume at toe box, and in any case there is always the problem of the hard-to-find in stores of wide size:mad2:.


I disagree with both of your statements.

I own lots of Assos, Ale, Castelli, etc. socks. None of them are a fine mesh over the whole top of the sock. I don't wear any of them anymore. I consider them inferior. 

Brand name means nothing.

Also Shimano is known for having a wide and tall toe box, it's one of their best selling points.

Shimano also uses the same dynalast technology for all of their shoes so they all fit identically.

And as I said, Shimano are carried in most bike shops and they can easily get you anything you want, and probably have stuff to try there.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> I disagree with both of your statements.
> 
> I own lots of Assos, Ale, Castelli, etc. socks. None of them are a fine mesh over the whole top of the sock. I don't wear any of them anymore. I consider them inferior.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry we disagree ... 

Can you tell me what are the best socks you know?

Shimano products were easy to find, but finding a store that has the assortment of wide sizes is not easy, and few are willing to arrange a test without a commitment to purchase.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rone69 said:


> I'm sorry we disagree ...
> 
> Can you tell me what are the best socks you know?
> 
> Shimano products were easy to find, but finding a store that has the assortment of wide sizes is not easy, and few are willing to arrange a test without a commitment to purchase.


The socks I use come from ebay, cheapo ones. They're super thin, light and nothing but mesh over the top. They don't have any fancy colors or brands on them though so most won't use anything like them.

Let me say this another way for you about Shimano. If you find one shoe that fits you, all of their shoes will fit you. It doesn't matter the model, they all use the same last. You don't need a super crazy selection of every model in every size. You just need one shoe to fit you, that's it. You don't have to buy that shoe or that model, but then you'll know what fits. Understand now? It doesn't cost anything to try on some shoes.

Along with their wide and large toe box, the dynalast fitment is one of their strongest selling points as a brand.

And no, I don't ride Shimano shoes, they just happen to perfectly fit what you're asking for.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Within a few weeks Lake will add the CX332 Extra Wide to the catalog, basically the Extra Wide CX332 will have the same width and volume as the CX237 Wide .... it's too much interesting.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> I own lots of Assos, Ale, Castelli, etc. socks. None of them are a fine mesh over the whole top of the sock. I don't wear any of them anymore. I consider them inferior.
> 
> Brand name means nothing.


Lol you might be more of a sock snob than I am! I only wear Swiftwick Four series socks, in the most outrageous colors I can find, or for long rides I wear DeFeet Woolie Boolie socks. Even in the dead of summer, the Woolie Boolie socks provide more cushion for my feet and stay comfortable for longer. I've never had hot feet from my shoes or socks. Actually, I'm transitioning all my riding socks to the Woolie Boolies, I've got 4 pair now, and I won't stop until I have at least a week's supply, so like 10 pairs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

TDFbound said:


> Lol you might be more of a sock snob than I am! I only wear Swiftwick Four series socks, in the most outrageous colors I can find, or for long rides I wear DeFeet Woolie Boolie socks. Even in the dead of summer, the Woolie Boolie socks provide more cushion for my feet and stay comfortable for longer. I've never had hot feet from my shoes or socks. Actually, I'm transitioning all my riding socks to the Woolie Boolies, I've got 4 pair now, and I won't stop until I have at least a week's supply, so like 10 pairs.



I'm 100% on board with the woolie boolies. I only wear them in the winter though. Have special shoes for them and everything.

I always wash everything right when I get back from a ride, so basically daily laundry. I got a pair of woolie boolies in 2013 and wore them every cold day until this last winter when I got a second pair. The first pair are basically still in new condition after over a hundred uses.

I only got a second pair because I wanted the yetis on them so I could mix it up a little.









He can see you.







So can the sheep down there.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a wide foot and ride Shimano shoes. They come in wide widths. I've been petty happy with. So happy, I'm on my third pair. As someone here mentioned -- internet places take returns. My wife recently couldn't decide between Sidi and Lake shoes. She ordered a pair of each and returned the ones she didn't like. 

Bike shops typically don't have much of a selection. The one I go to has Specialized shoes that look kind of low end. It's expensive to stock a bunch of different sizes and models of something a lot of casual cyclists don't buy. Shimano must make 50 different kinds of shoes.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm in trouble ... Lake CX332 or Bont Vaypor+ ....
Which is the best ventilated?

I'm afraid that Shimano has the toe box with poor volume for my feet.
​


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Rone69 said:


> I'm in trouble ... Lake CX332 or Bont Vaypor+ ....
> Which is the best ventilated?
> 
> I'm afraid that Shimano has the toe box with poor volume for my feet.
> ​


I don't know about the Lakes, but I ride Bont Vapor S shoes and while I give them high marks I would not call them especially well ventilated.

Really, no worse than most others I've used but no better either.

Here's another vote for Swiftwick socks, too. Love those, and also like CAPO's. Run the tall ones and you get some nice lower calf compression.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Finally I got the Lake CX332, some small events, including a change of size, have delayed the arrival, but it seems to be worth it.
I chose the Extra Wide 45, the 44.5it's a little bit short, these shoes have a very wide, the widest I've ever tried and they have a lot of volume at the toe box, toes remain comfortable and there is enough space to move enough the toes. 
The materials and the workmanship seem to be excellent, the last series produced assembles the Boa Ip1 instead of L6: mrgreen :.
For now I have done a roller training and a 3-hour output and the sensations are good, during the indoor session I had no problem or warming foot. 
As far as ventilation is concerned, I would like to comment on next summer.
for now I have not felt the need to model the heel counter, it is well fitted even so.
The sole have less arc supporto than DMT R1 and is less shaped than the one of the DMT R1 that I used lately, this allowed me to insert a thermoformed insole, perhaps also thanks to this I had the feeling of having less tensions in the legs and to pedal better.


I take this opportunity to thank the staff of Lake Cycling in particular Mr. Bob Mass for his professionalism and availability.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m certainly late to this thread, but if someone comes wandering past with weird shoe needs, I just want to leave behind that Bont can make customs, more affordable than you’d think, that are exact replicas of your feet. I have a pair for my speed skates that are unbelievably perfect. I haven’t found the need for customs in Cycling, the demand is just so much less, good fit is fine. In speedskating perfect means less permanent long term inevitable damage. Weird shoe stuff, as time goes on, in Cycling confuses me. I’m shaking off the speedskating comparison where it matters sooo much... anyway, just an FYI.


----------

